# ? DRY FIRE 1911 wth MAG IN ?



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just received my new S&W 1911 in trade - are there issues in dry firing with magazine in? I know my 9mm's are all OK to do.

Thanks.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

It's OK to dry fire your 1911. If you're going to do a lot of dry fire practice, then having the magazine in would add a little more weight, which is a good thing.

Of course, SnapCaps would be a good idea for frequent dry fire practice, it's easier on the firing pin spring.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep,no big deal.I agree with Quiksdraw,snapcaps are insurance when doing dedicated dryfire practice.You can dryfire one alot without one by why chance it?Pins normally won't break but springs will or weaken.If it breaks the pin can jamb foward poking out the breechface causing a feed stoppage.This or a weakened spring can cause a sloppy firing pin stop to drop down and tie the gun up going back into battery.It is somewhat rare this happens but it does and you know how Murphy's Law worksSome poorly spec'd guns and those that operate for a time with a broken spring let the pin bottom in the hole in the breechface,and can peen the inside of the hole and snap the pin tip off.Not worth it to me.

In the 45,replace the recoil spring around 3K rounds for std pressure ammo and if you buy Wolff springs they come with an extra power FP spring,I replace them anout every 3rd or 4th recoil spring.The newer flat wire springs last twice as long but you need to buy a thinner spring guide rod so I can't justify that since I don't shoot matches and cases of ammo anymore.

Enjoy you're new toy.


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Hitting something is always harder than hitting nothing. How come it is easier on firing pin with Snapcaps? Should it be the other way around? I am confused.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

chieninhouston said:


> Hitting something is always harder than hitting nothing. How come it is easier on firing pin with Snapcaps? Should it be the other way around? I am confused.


Will it hurt to dry fire it empty? 1911s, probably not, but cushioning the blow somewhat is never a bad idea. It's like they say, it's no the fall that kills you, it's the sudden stop at the end. When you can prevent the sudden stop/bottoming of your firing pin, you're going to prevent some wear & tear. There are other types that pretty much require a snap cap. Any rimfire. I've been told that old Colts don't like dry firing.

Also what does the magazine in or out have to do with anything?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Overkill0084 said:


> Will it hurt to dry fire it empty? 1911s, probably not, but cushioning the blow somewhat is never a bad idea. It's like they say, it's no the fall that kills you, it's the sudden stop at the end. When you can prevent the sudden stop/bottoming of your firing pin, you're going to prevent some wear & tear. There are other types that pretty much require a snap cap. Any rimfire. I've been told that old Colts don't like dry firing.
> 
> Also what does the magazine in or out have to do with anything?


1) Snap caps have nothing to do with protecting the end of the firing pin. What you would be protecting is the shoulder on the firing pin (keeping it from bottoming out on the inside of the bolt) and the life of the spring (from being over-compressed).

2) Dry firing a rimfire is bad because the firing pin will impact the bolt face and prematurely wear the firing pin as well as the bolt face. In other words, since the rimfire operates by squeezing the rim of the cartridge between the firing pin and the bolt face, there is nothing to stop the pin from hitting the bolt face if there is no cartridge there.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

> Hitting something is always harder than hitting nothing. How come it is easier on firing pin with Snapcaps? Should it be the other way around? I am confused.


And to remind you, in my original post you will read:



> ...it's easier on the firing pin *spring*.


There were some excellent replies to explain that point further


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you all. Great information.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I forgot something that may or may not be a concern.Is this the original version with a firing pin safety or the E series without it?Lock the slide back and lookup at the rear bottom,if it has the block there will be a small round plunger that pushes up into the slide on the right side of the disconnector rail running down the middle.If it doesn't everything still stands,if it does post back and I'll tell you what to look for to avoid a possible problem.


----------

